# Most recognizable country's shape (besides USA)



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

What do you guys think?

My top 3 is:

China
Japan
Italy


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

China Japan UK Russia Australia Brazil


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

:hug:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Chile


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

null said:


> China Japan UK Russia Australia Brazil


same and also Italy and Spain


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

france, australia, italy, mexico, great britain (w/ out NI) and japan


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

USA


----------



## Fiddlerontheruf (Sep 11, 2002)

Italy, Japan, and the UK all have distinctive shapes.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

I would say, in no particular order: Italy, Mexico, Japan, Croatia, Cuba, South Korea, India, New Zealand and Australia.

Mike


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Italy
Australia

And that's it.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

I am confident that I could recognize any country by looking at it's borders on a map. No particular country sticks out as the most recognizable.


----------



## kamilo (Jan 13, 2005)

Italy, Japan, Australia, and Chile.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

India! very unique shape!


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

ITALY for me... Taiwan too...


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Italy (which other country is a boot and a ball?)
Chile (One long N/S line)
Mexico (Drumstick)
India (Diamond)
Canada (Big Catching Mitt)
Norway (Serrated Sword)
Saudi Arabia (Rectangle)
France (Square)


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

foadi said:


> I am confident that I could recognize any country by looking at it's borders on a map. No particular country sticks out as the most recognizable.


let's play a little game then...
name this country:


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Aquamadoor said:


> let's play a little game then...
> name this country:


Estonia



Took me a while to make this guess.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Most Recognizable Shape

China
Mexico
Italy


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Xelebes said:


> Estonia
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a while to make this guess.


nope


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Aquamadoor said:


> let's play a little game then...
> name this country:


Switchzerland...


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Definately Chile.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

AhChuan said:


> Switchzerland...


Nope...

There's no tricks behind the shape.. the country actually looks like this


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I'd say Italy, Japan and Australia.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

While Denmark isn't the most widely known I say we're still pretty easily idetifiable











Anyway my vote goes to *Italy* and the "boot shape"


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Apart from the USA??

There are more recognisable countries than the USA.

Italy and the UK especially.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

sydney_lad said:


> Apart from the USA??
> 
> There are more recognisable countries than the USA.


Didn't you know the US is the center of the world and the rest of us is just pagans living in poor war-torn starving countries?  

Long live state-induced ingorence!


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

China (shape of chicken)
Chile (chile)
Italy (boot)
France (Hexagon)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Japan

Australia

India

Italy


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Italy, Australia , Japan, China,


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Do not include islands !!! it is logic you will recognize them at the first sight !!! anyway 1 Italy, 2 Mèxico and 3 India.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ good point about the islands..


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

India and Turkiye


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Didn't you know the US is the center of the world and the rest of us is just pagans living in poor war-torn starving countries?
> 
> Long live state-induced ingorence!


:hahano:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Mr_Denmark said:


> While Denmark isn't the most widely known I say we're still pretty easily idetifiable


denmark (jutland) always reminded me of a bishop on a chessboard.










mexico looks like someone threw paint against a wall and it dripped down:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Take a Gucci boot and two Prada Bags.........here's Italy


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

italy, australia, new zealand, japan
maybe russia for its sheer size


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Italy, Chile, Cuba, Japan, India, Australia, Russia, France


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

boeing777 said:


> Take a Gucci boot and two Prada Bags.........here's Italy


very precise ... !


----------



## Yolanda Ma (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm chinese girl,thanks ~


----------



## Marcus87 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sweden = *****
Finland = balls
Denmark= Open mouth


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Skyyy said:


> Definately Chile.


I think Norway is pretty similar... complete with fjords... Just at a different angle:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyway I'd say Italy, New Zealand, Australia... Some of the suggestions here are quite bizarre


----------



## Jamandell (d69) (May 24, 2006)

Croatia, UK, Italy, Chile


----------



## sarajevsko_pivo (Apr 28, 2007)

Bosnia and Herzegovina Croatia and Austria


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Netherlands' shape is pretty unique and recognizable I think


----------



## M3_SoutheastMelb (Apr 4, 2007)

Aquamadoor said:


> let's play a little game then...
> name this country:


Rwanda


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Strange thread.

People confuse recognising a country because it is known worldwide and countries with strange shapes.

China, the USA, Canada and other countries have been mentioned a few times when they don't have special shapes.

And everybody's influenced by their region of origin.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Greece has a unique shape too.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Why most recognizable other than the USA? Is that supposed to imply that they are most recognizable? LORD!


Because USA's shape is the most recognizable in USA, which is the centre of civilization and the home of internet. and he asks this question in the internet, which was made by Americans for Americans. Some aborigines from Yurope and Asia may also have internet in their huts, installed probably by american missionaries, but it doesn't matter anyway. :banana:


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

eklips said:


> Strange thread.
> 
> People confuse recognising a country because it is known worldwide and countries with strange shapes.
> 
> ...


the most recognizable ones are either the big ones or the ones with strange shapes.


----------



## Janis_LV (Aug 3, 2004)

Rebasepoiss said:


> But Estonia would be quite easily recognizable if anybody outside of Europe knew it exists.


Did you not plan to put your country on Euro coins? it will be very rocignisable when you do it.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

guys, the 3d..DOES NOT REFER TO THE MOST BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY SHAPE OR THE SHAPE OF YOUR COUNTRY, BUT TO THE MOST R-E-C-O-G-N-I-Z-A-B-L-E COUNTRY SHAPE.


----------



## -=+cZaRiNa+=- (Feb 19, 2006)

Kidding aside but I can recognize most of the countries by just looking at their boundaries (like what poster said previously). But I have a difficulty on identifying some countries in Africa.

But the most recognizable are: Russia, China, Australia, Japan, Indonesia, Philippines, Canada, Argentina, Brazil, South Africa, Madagascar, Italy and the Philippines.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Italy
Chile
Greece
Denmark


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

the ones i most recognize are
Italy, Portugal and Brazil. Even much faster than the USA...


----------



## Ayn Rand (Mar 16, 2005)

Australia


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Italy, Britain, Australia...


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

greece looks like what happens when a bug hits the windshield at 50mph.



Tubeman said:


> I think Norway is pretty similar... complete with fjords... Just at a different angle:


norway looks like chile if it frequented fast food joints and downed a 6-pack of beer every night.



Marco_ said:


> Netherlands' shape is pretty unique and recognizable I think


looks like a baseball glove.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

For me It's Italy, Chile in second and then the British Isles.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> no it hasn't.
> 
> You must be talking of the Slovenian euro. I never saw a slovenian euro, and i bet people will think it is a fake. LOL


In 2007, a new design was introduced which shows a map of Europe 'as a continent' rather than just the individual member states as previously. The vertical ridges only appear over the 'sea'.

The first coins with this front design were minted in 2006 (by the Mint of Finland Ltd) for Slovenia, which adopted the currency formally in 2007 (see Slovenian euro coins). Older eurozone member states will introduce this design in 2007, being compulsory from 2008 onwards.

The 1999 design of the 1c, 2c and 5c was kept with the borders of Western Europe (without the new member states).

All coins feature 12 stars in their design.

For details about pre-2007 issues read Original Designs

More: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euro_coins


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> no it hasn't.
> 
> You must be talking of the Slovenian euro. I never saw a slovenian euro, and i bet people will think it is a fake. LOL


I have got some Slovenian euros, they were given to me in Barcelona Airport (where I work), to pay some transportation travelcards.
:yes:
New euros have got the full map of Europe, NOT only E.U.
:wink2:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Canada, Italy, India, China, Japan, Malaysia, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia, France, Great Britain, Ireland...


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> for you obviously, cause if you make a survey I bet 90% of the people wouldn't know the name of the country in that map.


So that is what is this forum about. If 10 more people will recognize boomerang shaped country as Croatia, great.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Iran, Iraq, Jordan, S. Korea, Mali, Madagascar, Germany, Somalia, Philippines, Pakistan, New Zealand.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

what about Spain+Portugal?


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Turkey


Sen said:


> I would say it is easily recognizable because sea separates its european part and asian part.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Indonesia


icracked said:


> Guess the country...


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Japan


diz said:


>


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

netherlands


Marco_ said:


> This isn't recognizable?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Very easy, isnt it ? :happy:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Bitxofo said:


> I have got some Slovenian euros, they were given to me in Barcelona Airport (where I work), to pay some transportation travelcards.
> :yes:
> New euros have got the full map of Europe, NOT only E.U.
> :wink2:


you collect? The country is too small and joined very recently, so those must be pretty rare, and people may find it strange and don't accept it as money.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> you collect? The country is too small and joined very recently, so those must be pretty rare, and people may find it strange and don't accept it as money.


Yes, I collect. But they are given to me by tourists in my work, at Barcelona Airport. They pay with them!
:yes:
I also have got the new euros from Finland and some from Monaco and Vatican City.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> you collect? The country is too small and joined very recently, so those must be pretty rare, and people may find it strange and don't accept it as money.


What the?

:crazy:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> for you obviously, cause if you make a survey I bet 90% of the people wouldn't know the name of the country in that map.


Well, I bet many people would not know certain countries that begin with a "P," end in a "L," and have "UGA" in the middle.


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

Who doesn't recognise this?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> Yes, I collect. But they are given to me by tourist in my work, at Barcelona Airport. They pay with them!
> :yes:
> I also have got the new euros from Finland and some from Monaco and *Vatican City.*


OMG, Vatican City has its own Euros!








...very cool. :yes:


----------



## Ersh (Sep 11, 2002)

Aquamadoor said:


> let's play a little game then...
> name this country:


I immediately thought Burkina Faso (yeah...I'm that big of a geography geek) but then when I checked to make sure I realized it isn't. though the shape is very similar.










Now I'm stumped! :nuts:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

CongTuSaiGon said:


> Who doesn't recognise this?


It says Vietnam right there. It's hard to not see that?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

For me its Italy and Greece.
Greece has a very unique and recognisable shape IMO since its a peninsular:








Does anyone not know that this is Greece?


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

Russia(for its bulk)
India(has a very unique shape)
Australia
Italy(boot -kicking- a -ball shape)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Japan, Italy, Australia, India


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Italy
France
Japan
Mexico
Australia
China


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

MasEl said:


> Nice regular shape that you simply *can't* forget


That's a joke right?


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

U.K.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Japan
Italy
USSR


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

ØlandDK said:


> That's a joke right?


:yes:

Funny, isn't it?


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Italy for sure. And also Greece, because of the milllion spots-islands around the mainland.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

bush couldn't pick out the united states on a map let alone poland.


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

How about Vietnam? Very recognisable.


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

for me: 
canada
russia
mexico
italy
india


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

What about Croatia? It's definitely unique :yes:...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/94/Europe_location_CRO.png


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

Generally I think island nations are more recognisable, because we're used to seeing their shape in isolation. Italy's the exception because of it's "boot" shape, and that not a huge amount of the country actually adjoins Europe. 

Places like Croatia certainly have a unique shape, but because it's adjoined to other states and is a fairly new country, it's probably not that well recognised.

I'm going to exclude New Zealand, my country, so I appear unbiased.

1) Japan
2) UK (including Ireland to make the British Isles is probably even more recognisable)
3) Australia
4) Italy

(not necessarily in that order by the way).

I think these 4 definitely stand out from the others.


----------



## nEw-bRo0d (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't know, if its the most recognizable country's shape in the world.. but i really like how it looks


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

These countries are the most recognizable to me - China, Russia, Australia, India, Japan and Italy.


----------



## SansFrontieres (Jan 8, 2008)

IRELAND!!!










Each time I look at the map, can't help but notice its bird shape :lol:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Cutieeeee bird...

Chile for me


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

that's cute. haha


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

xxx
sorry


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

SansFrontieres said:


> IRELAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg :lol::lol:
it looks like a parrot


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Croatia also has very recognizable shape:


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ too new to be that recognazible 

As for me - especially the big ones like USA, Canada, Russia - but of course the European countries which border the sea aswell...


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

LT1550 said:


> ^^ too new to be that recognazible
> 
> As for me - especially the big ones like USA, Canada, Russia - but of course the European countries which border the sea aswell...


I agree, but it has unusual shape


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 6, 2006)

What about the Netherlands?


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

ireland looks like a flying baby:










NI being the face


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

INDONESIA


----------



## shockw4ve (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Aruba has the shape of a pointing finger


Looks like an uncircumcised ***** :lol:

Anyway for me:

Italy, India, Australia, Sri Lanka, Russia, Saudi Arabia, etc


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

India, Australia, Russia, Canada, Brazil, UK, Japan


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Ramses said:


> The Netherlands of course. More recognizable than any other country.


I don't think so, but there are many countries i think are more recognizable such as Australia and Italy.


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

a little quiz..what country is that:


----------



## pechie (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

DetoX said:


> a little quiz..what country is that:


It's the bull without head.


----------



## fromhell (Oct 6, 2007)

of course is chile.. everybody knows that chile looks like a tiger...













LOL!!!:banana:


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

LMAO ^^ :lol:


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

for me
Japan,

the philippines, and

Sri lanka


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Australia, Japan, India, China.


----------



## Ka-8 (May 4, 2004)

As for me the easiest to recognize in Europe seem to be:

1. Italy
2. Croatia
3. UK


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Delmat said:


> Croatia also has very recognizable shape:




:cheers:


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

DetoX said:


> a little quiz..what country is that:


Russia


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> INDONESIA


Your map contains mistakes. One of them: take a look at Java, Garut is misplaced in Central Java, actually it is in West Java, and that place in Central Java should be Semarang, Central Java Province's capital city... hno:hno:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh my god I love your game...I will use my high school knowledge to try.Let's see........

1.Spain
2.France
3.Australia
4.England
5.Canada
6.USA
7.Mexico
8.Italy
9.Chile
10.Japan
11.Portugal
12.India
13.Poland
14.Thailand....my country....well member
15.Switzerland
16.Sweden
17.Pakistan
18.New Zeland
19.China
20.Laos


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

my guesses


1.Brazil
2.France
3.Australia
4.UK
5.Canada
6.USA
7.Mexico
8.Italy
9.Chile
10.Japan
11.Portugal
12.India
13.Poland
14.Thailand
15.Switzerland
16.Vietnam
17.dunno
18.New Zealand
19.China
20.Laos
__________________


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

1 Russia
2 France
3 australia
4 uk 
5 canada
6 us 
7 mexico
8 italy
9 chile
10 japan
11 albania
12 india
13 Kazakhstan (?)
14 burma
15 -
16 sweden
17 pakistan
18 N-Z
19 china
20 -


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm... without having read the preceding answers I'd say:

1 - dunno
2 - France
3 - Australia
4 - UK
5 - Canada
6 - USA
7 - Mexico
8 - Italy
9 - Chile
10 - Japan
11 - dunno
12 - India
13 - Nigeria?
14 - Thailand
15 - dunno
16 - dunno
17 - dunno
18 - New Zealand
19 - dunno
20 - dunno


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

On old maps, the Netherlands used to be visualized as a lion, the so-called Leo Belgicus:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

I have looked at these shapes for 10 minutes without looking the other replies. here are my results (the numbers are the minutes I needed to recognise the shape):

1. Brazil (>5)
2. France (<1)
3. Australia (<1)
4. UK (<1)
5. Canada (<1)
6. USA (1-5)
7. Mexico (<1)
8. Italy (<1)
9. Chile (<1)
10. Japan (<1)
11. ?
12. India (>5)
13. ?
14. Thailand (<1)
15. Switzerland (1-5)
16. Sweden (<1)
17. ?
18. New Zealand (<1)
19. China (<1)
20. Laos? (>5)


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

In less than 5 minutes: 

1
2 France
3 Australia
4 United Kingdom
5 Canada
6 United States
7 Mexico
8 Italy
9 Chile
10 Japan
11
12 India
13
14 Thailand
15
16
17
18 New Zealand
19 China
20 Laos

Familiar because I've been to most of these countries.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

1.
2.France
3.Australia
4.UK
5.Canada
6.USA
7.Mexico
8.Italy
9.Chile
10.Japan
11.Albania
12.India
13.Nigeria
14.Thailand
15.Switzerland
16.Sweden
17.Pakistan
18.New Zeland
19.China
20.Laos


----------



## Sam Fisher (Jan 19, 2008)

Great game!! (and pretty hard)

1. Brasil
2. France
3. Australia
4. UK
5. Canada
6. USA
7. Mexico
8. Italy
9. Chile
10. Japan
11. don't know my guess is El Salvador
12. India
13. dont know Zimbabwe???
14. Thailand
15. I don't know just looks like an ink spatter
16. Sweden
17. Pakistan
18. New Zeeland
19. China
20. really dont know: a country in Africa?


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Brazil
2. France
3. Austrailia
4. United Kingdom
5. Canada
6. United States
7. Mexico
8. Italy
9. Chile
10. Japan
11. Albania
12. India
13.
14. Thailand
15. Switzerland
16.
17. Pakistan
18. New Zealand
19. China
20. Laos

13 and 16 stumped me. I keep staring and staring and can't figure them out.


----------



## alvse (Oct 18, 2003)

glad you all like it... shall I prepare another one for next week


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

yes as long as it is not as difficult


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

alvse said:


> glad you all like it... shall I prepare another one for next week


can u give us the correct answers please...


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

For me, the 5 biggest countries are the easiest to recognize, because i pay more attention when i look the globe, even if i dont want, but is hard to ignore the "giant" ones.
From the small ones, italy is the easiest.


----------



## alvse (Oct 18, 2003)

Alibaba said:


> can u give us the correct answers please...


I'll give you the answers next tuesday, let some others have a go :nuts:


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

WOOF!


----------



## Aeetlrcreejl (Feb 10, 2008)

foadi said:


> I am confident that I could recognize any country by looking at it's borders on a map. No particular country sticks out as the most recognizable.


Same with me.

When I was young, Bangladesh was always very recognizable, although that's probable because I'm Bangladeshi.


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

Obviously to each their own country is most recognizable, but yet I do think Colombia has a quite unique shape full pointed corners and odd angles.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Great test, Alvse.

W/o looking at others, I would say:
1. Nicaragua?
2. France
3. Australia
4. UK
5. Canada
6. USA
7. Mexico
8. Italy
9. Chile
10. Japan
11. Morocco?
12. India
13. Poland?
14. Thailand
15. Switzerland
16. Czech Republic?
17. Pakistan
18. New Zealand
19. China
20. Laos


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh, I am so ashamed at myself, having seen others' posts...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

alvse said:


> Ok... here is a activity we can all participate in. After browsing though all the comments here, I have made up this little game below.
> 
> Basically, name the countries illustrated in order.
> 
> ...


OK, lemme have a go

1. ??
2. France
3. Australia
4. UK
5. Canada
6. USA
7. Mexico
8. Italy
9. Chile
10. Japan
11. ??
12. India
13. ??
14. Thailand
15. ??
16. Russia?
17. Pakistan
18. New Zealand
19. China
20. Loas


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

I only name the top 3 countries that I recognized instantly without any hesitate. 

2. France
8. Italy
9. Chile


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd say the largest countries are hard to miss, such as Canada, Russia, China, Brazil and Australia.


----------



## Boschdijk (Aug 11, 2004)

Without looking to other people's answers:

1. Estonia?
2. France
3. Australia
4. UK
5. Canada
6. USA
7. Mexico
8. Italy
9. Chile
10. Japan
11. Slovakia?
12. India
13. Lithuania?
14. Thailand
15. Switzerland
16. Sweden
17. ??
18. New Zealand
19. China
20. Myanmar


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

2.France
3Austalia
4.Uk
8.Italy
9.Chile
10.Japan
18.New Zealand

Well some reminds me of something but can't say i got it with the first sight.


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

Canada, Australia, China, Japan, Italy


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

alvse said:


> Ok... here is a activity we can all participate in. After browsing though all the comments here, I have made up this little game below.
> 
> Basically, name the countries illustrated in order.
> 
> ...


Ok, i used to be good at geography... (well, i can find Ukraine on a map):lol:

1. Brazil
2. France
3. Australia
4. UK
5. Canada
6. USA
7. Mexico
8. Italy
9. Chilie
10. Japan
11. Finland (?)
12. India
13. Ghana (?)
14. Thailand
15. Switzerland (?)
16. Sweden
17. Pakistan
18. New Zealand
19. China
20. Benin (?)


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

Not quite a country, but a island.

New Guinea - reminds me of a Kangaroo!!


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Italy final answer.
EVERYONE knows the 'Boot'

:cheers:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

1. ?
2. France
3. Australia
4. UK
5. Canada
6. US
7. Mexico
8. Italy
9. Chile
10. Japan
11. ?
12. India
13. Nigeria
14. Thailand
15. Peru
16. Senegal
17. Pakistan
18. New Zealand
19. China
20. Laos


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

hoody said:


> Not quite a country, but a island.
> 
> New Guinea - reminds me of a Kangaroo!!


it reminds me of nasty T-Rex from the Jurassic Park


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Boschdijk said:


> 13. Lithuania?


Certainly incorrect.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

1- Bulgaria!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

11- Slovakia?


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

15- Switzerland (Schweiz/Suisse).


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

16- Sverige.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

5- Manitoba or Saskatchewan.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

6- Inrecognisable or Moon.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

4- Queen's land.


----------



## alvse (Oct 18, 2003)

*ANSWERS*
*1. Brazil*
*2. France*
*3. Australia*
*4. UK*
*5. Canada*
*6. USA*
*7. Mexico*
*8. Italy*
*9. Chile*
*10. Japan*

*11. Albania*
*12. India*
*13. Nigeria*
*14. Thailand*
*15. Switzerland*
*16. Sweden*
*17. Pakistan*
*18. New Zealand*
*19. China*
*20. Laos*


*Scores*
Maromas: 11/20
MILIUX: 9/20
Bentown: 17/20
Alibaba: 16/20
SmarterChild: 14/20
Federicoft: 13/20
Patrick: 17/20
Pocholo: 14/20
Hebrewtext: 19/20
Sam Fisher: 16/20
Czas na Żywiec: 18/20
Facial: 16/20
traPPed: 15/20
Boschdijk: 15/20
pilotos: 8/20
El Vampiro Ucraniano: 17/20
paw25694: 16/20

Congratulations to Hebrewtext with the most correct answers. :cheers:


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Guess the country that looks like an elephant but where no elephants live


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Venezuela


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Italy for sure then Japan because it kinda looks like a "J."


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

You people have too much imagination. No Venezuela does not look like an elephant


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Elephant?


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

*Portugal*





























:lol::lol:


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

When we are kids, at kinder garden school teachers tell us that the venezuelan shape looks like an elephant and I sure guess it does :lol:


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> Guess the country that looks like an elephant but where no elephants live


Does Venezuela want part of Guyana?


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Rodrigo_BSB said:


> Does Venezuela want part of Guyana?


We call it the *Claim Zone*. It was originally part of Venezuela till Great Britain took it, now both countries (Venezuela and Guyana) are claming the area. Of course at the end it will be ours again but we have to many diferences as the language and the religion... there people speak english and are budists


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

oops, i missed the 2nd one  but i didn't read the following comments, so here are my guesses:

1. Hungary?
2. Poland
3. Spain
4. France
5. Iceland
6. Kasachstan
7. Algeria
8.
9. Finland
10. Yemen
11. Argentina
12. Germany
13.
14.
15. Turkey


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Italy for sure...And UK, and Australia...


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Not including islands I think that Italy is the most easily ricognizable by its shape, Mexico looks like a seahorse !!!


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

I love Panama's shape 










It's like the letter S 
plus it's very recognizable when looked at a world map since it connects
both North and South America.
what do you guys think?


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

alessandro_q said:


> Not including islands I think that Italy is the most easily ricognizable by its shape, Mexico looks like a seahorse !!!


*I'm agree* :yes:


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

I would say in the USA, the most recognisable country shapes would be Latin American ones, as the immigrants are so proud and often garnish their cars, clothes and restaurants in the shapes and colours of their countries. Would say the *least recognisable countries anywhere in the world would be African ones*. Even South Africa, which is most visited by foreign tourists, is still somewhat unknown and enigmatic to some Europeans, but especially Americans.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Another great test, Alvse. My answers for round 2:

1. Qatar?
2. Poland
3. Spain
4. France
5. Switzerland
6. Kazakhstan
7. Algeria
8. Ecuador?
9. East Timor?
10. Yemen?
11. Argentina
12. Germany
13. DRC?
14. Costa Rica?
15. Turkey?


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

Vietnam is an S


----------



## altachlo87 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sen said:


> Anyone wants to try this one?


Cambodia, Kambojia, Kambuchea.. pick one name... that's the answer!


----------



## Mukaltin (Feb 25, 2006)

Some country shapes that look quite interesting for me (and havent been mentioned here before)


Armenia looks like a long-haired girl

















Russia looks pretty like a running horse for me since my childhood 

















Uzbekistan looks much like Russia, but instead of it, reminds me of a Scotch

















Lithuania looks like a flattened out Africa with its own Madagascar

















Cyprus always reminded me of a boar or a guitar


----------



## womfalcs3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Italy
China
Japan
France
UK
Mexico
Iraq
India

Just to list a few.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Italy


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

#1 on that quiz is saudi arabia


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Brendan said:


> Australia arguably has the most recognisable shape as it covers the entire island. It is also quite


Have to agree with that, also it is the same case with other countries which are like that such as Japan or the UK.


----------



## Malsori_17 (Apr 12, 2008)

thats some country south of mexico in the yutucan peninsula with 50% of the people beying natives


----------



## Malsori_17 (Apr 12, 2008)

greece is very easy ti remember
austarlia
iran
italy
france
japan
canada
egypt
algeria
india
mongolia
kazakstan
pakistan
philipines
ethiopia
ukraine
romania
croatia
albania
peru
brazil
chilie
mexico
canada
germany
austria
norway
turkey
jordan

these are not in order


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

OK here is a quiz!!!Country with a shape of a lion :lol:


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

I think that peninsula ,island and countries that have most of it's borders with seaside should be excluded from this thread because it is quite obvious that they are most recognizable because every time you look on world map(i would say thats happen every day few times, on commercials, books, news, weather channel...) you can spot their shape


----------



## Samy70 (Mar 15, 2008)

How about Kansas and Colorado!!! Yes I know they're both part of the US but then so are Italy and Finland part of the EU, we have the same currency but speak a different language...
having said that don't tell me that people from Rhode Island speak the same language as those from Alabama!!!


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Mukaltin said:


> Lithuania looks like a flattened out Africa with its own Madagascar


And they have a flag to match.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Chile. Turn a map of it upside down or rotate it any angle, and it's still obvious. It has a much more distinctive shape than any nation I can think of.


----------



## kyrzet (May 3, 2008)

I think this small country has the most unique shape of all... I love looking at the world map whenever I plan to travel and this small country is I think the most recognizable shape on earth.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

I'd say:
Chile
Italy
Australia
China
India
Japan
UK
Mexico

but my overall pick would be Chile!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, for me, the US becaue I live here and I have to looks at the map some of the time. Then it would be Mexico because it look like a mermaids tail or a 'chile' Then it would be Chile in south america because it's so long. Afterwards its Brazil because it's so big and close to Chile. Then for me it would be Italy because it's the next country I would think about, kicking the "ball" that is Sicily. The end.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Mexico....


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Nikkodemo said:


> Mexico....


mexico is a sick fucking country. it's got a bad breakout of something, just look at all those spots.....:runaway:


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

Samy70 said:


> How about Kansas and Colorado!!! Yes I know they're both part of the US but then so are Italy and Finland part of the EU, we have the same currency but speak a different language...
> having said that don't tell me that people from Rhode Island speak the same language as those from Alabama!!!


What the ****?! The USA is a country. The EU is not. Major difference there.


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

Samy70 said:


> How about Kansas and Colorado!!! Yes I know they're both part of the US but then so are Italy and Finland part of the EU, we have the same currency but speak a different language...
> having said that don't tell me that people from Rhode Island speak the same language as those from Alabama!!!


:crazy:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Im chilean and it supose that i have to say another country, but i cant. chile win this hands down with italy


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Iggui said:


> mexico is a sick fucking country. it's got a bad breakout of something, just look at all those spots.....:runaway:


:lol: :lol: Pobre México.

This map shows in red color to all cities I wanna visit...


----------

